# 60-Gallon Cichlid Mix



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Been awhile since I last posted an update on the tank.
Lots of things have changed. 
(The back ground did fall off)
Sorry for the crappy pics. The Camera was pretty much dead. It was more of a point and click, switch batteries, point and click, lol.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

All Oscars were moved to a 66" pool, soon to be moving to a 10'. (Need to have a day to set it up )


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

lol, I was wondering what oscar was doing in Lake Malawi. Nice tank. Love the rocks. Are those "red empress"?


----------



## MetalHead (Aug 18, 2010)

very nice lookin fish there Hoyo.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

emc7 said:


> lol, I was wondering what oscar was doing in Lake Malawi. Nice tank. Love the rocks. Are those "red empress"?


lol, believe it or not, there were four in the tank when I took those pics. Not sure where they were hiding though... 
And yes, I have 2 males and three females. 


MetalHead said:


> very nice lookin fish there Hoyo.


Thanks.


----------

